# Jozi Water flying to Cape Town



## Hooked (15/12/17)

“Cape Town is suffering one of the worst droughts in more than a century with dam levels around 35% and Day Zero predicted for late April 2018. This festive season Gautengers will descend on a drought-ravaged Mother City, putting more strain on water supply. On Friday, 15 December, they will be encouraged to *exchange five kilos of their on-flight baggage allowance for five litres of water* in a social experiment to help raise awareness about the need to use water extremely sparingly in the Cape.”

During a one-day activation at OR Tambo and Cape Town International airports, travellers can participate by having their luggage weighed at the *Siemens AirDrop stand*, located in the check-in hall opposite the self-service check-in counters (directly next to ACSA Info Desk at OR Tambo). Any travellers whose luggage is five (or more) kilos under the weight limit will be able to ‘exchange’ their unused kilograms for litres of water that will be delivered to Cape Town on their behalf…“By simply exchanging unused luggage kilos for water, we hope to ‘airlift’ around 5,000 litres (five tonnes) of drinking water to the city in a matter of hours,”

*Guilt-free Jozi water*
Upon arrival in Cape Town, passengers can either collect their guilt-free Jozi water to use during their stay, or they can opt to leave it at the collection point at Cape Town International Airport. The AirDrop collection stand will be in the arrivals area, opposite Woolworths. Uncollected water will be donated to Gift of the Givers.

http://www.bizcommunity.com/Article/196/748/171173.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (18/12/17)

Very nice idea.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

